# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  داروسازی

## JANANEMAN

*سلام دوستان برای قبولی در داروسازی باید چه رتبه ای بیاری (تقریبی )* 
1-آیا منطقه زیاد فرق میکنه؟
2-آیا معدل  زیاد تاثیر داره؟(من دیپلم نظام قدیم ومعل کتبی سال سومم 13/86است ولی معدل دانشگاهیم خیلی خوب بود؟
3- لطفا در صورت امکان ضرایب دروس رشته تجربی را برای قبولی در داروسازی برایم بنویسید.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

*در کارنامه ي کنکور سراسري رشته ي تجربي رتبه در 5 زير گروه داده مي شود و رتبه در همين زيرگروه ها تعيين کننده ي قبولي شما در خانواده رشته هاي آن زيرگروه است :*
*زير گروه يک : پزشکي، دندانپزشکي وعمده ترين رشته هاي تجربي*
*زير گروه دو : رشته ي داروسازي و شيمي*
*زير گروه سه : رشته ي زمين شناسي*
*زير گروه چهار : رشته هاي مديريت، رشته ي حسابداري و حقوق*
*زير گروه پنج : مهندسي  هاي کشاورزي*
*ضريب هريک از درس ها در زيرگروه ها بدين شرح است:*
*نام درس*
*زير گروه1*
*زير گروه2*
*زير گروه3*
*زير گروه4*
*زير گروه5*

*ادبيات*
*4*
*4*
*4*
*4*
*4*

*عربي*
*2*
*2*
*2*
*2*
*2*

*معارف*
*3*
*3*
*3*
*3*
*3*

*زبان*
*2*
*2*
*2*
*2*
*2*

*زمين شناسي*
*0*
*1*
*4*
*1*
*1*

*رياضيات*
*2*
*3*
*2*
*4*
*4*

*زيست شناسي*
*4*
*4*
*2*
*2*
*2*

*فيزيک*
*2*
*2*
*2*
*2*
*2*

*شيمي*
*3*
*4*
*3*
*3*
*3*



داروسازی نهایتا در منطقه 1: تا حدود رتبه : 2000
                        منطقه 2 : تا حدود رتبه: 2600
                        منطقه 3: تا حدود رتبه: 1200 را می پذیرد.( این رتبه ها حدود رتبه هستند )

----------

